# einfache Tastatur eingabe



## avenger2099 (13. September 2006)

Hy ich bin gerade dabei java zu lernen und wollte mal fragen, ob jemand mir denn code für eine Tastatur eingaben geben kann. Son programm wo nach einem namen gefragt wird und man diesen dann eingiebt?

ich progge und w2k mit dem JCreater


----------



## Xandro (13. September 2006)

Relativ simpler Code, den man in allen Literaturverzeichnissen findet:

```
import java.io.*;
 
 public class Eingabe
 {
   public static void main(String[] args)
   throws IOException
   {
     BufferedReader bin = new BufferedReader(
                          new InputStreamReader(System.in));
 
     System.out.println("Bitte Namen eingeben: ");
     String name = bin.readLine();
     System.out.println("Eingegebener Name: " + name);
   }
}
```


----------

